# Is "Caspian Solution" included in "Treatment Free"?



## Mycroft Jones (Aug 22, 2015)

Hossein lives in my area, so Caspian Solution is relatively simple to get. I read the ingredient list. Pheromones, pollen, and royal jelly. If Treatment Free methods include feeding, where would Caspian Solution fit?

Near as I can tell, Caspian Solution jacks the bees metabolism, getting them to eat more, produce more brood, and brood hatches a couple days sooner. Just what is needed to bring varroa under control.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Actually Mycroft, joking aside, there is the forum definition, but most people also have their own definition personal to them.

Even me, as a treater, there are some things I wouldn't use, Caspian solution would be one of them. That's purely because for some people it may work, but for me I happen to be lucky and live in a very bee friendly environment where I think such additional artificial stimulation is unnecessary.

I will follow the discussion with interest but end of day it's probably a matter of opinion. One opinion is that anything that gives the bees an artificial advantage over mites is a treatment. That may or may not be Caspian solution.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Honey Bee Healthy is considered a treatment so I imagine Caspian would be also. This discussion should be interesting


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Mycroft Jones said:


> Near as I can tell, Caspian Solution jacks the bees metabolism, getting them to eat more, produce more brood, and brood hatches a couple days sooner.


Where's the science?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Come on, Michael. You know belief trumps science.

If I treat my hives with something naturally found in my hive can I call myself a treatment free beekeeper? I don't think so. "Treat" is the second word in the question.

People always find ways of getting around their own religion.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

IMO, anything done by the beekeeper to prevent mite buildup is a treatment. Anything done by the bees, and only by the bees, that prevents mite buildup is not a treatment. I do not consider feeding to be a treatment so long as it has no connection to mites. I make a point to avoid feeding my bees or if I have to feed I use honey if at all possible. This is a form of "leave them alone" beekeeping that is particularly effective so long as swarming is controlled. Brother Adam carried this concept further by deliberately selecting bees that are less likely to swarm.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

The science;

The way the science works is it incorporates royal jelly, pheromones, pollen and lots of sugar syrup in the perfect combination. It changes the molecular compounds and affixes these compounds to your pocket book, slowly depletes any loose papers in your pocket book while giving a feeling of euphoria. 

Meanwhile your bees are much happier.

“Increasing from 100 to 1,000 Hives in Three Months full”

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?229268-What-is-%93Caspian-Solution%94-!


----------



## Jayoung21 (Jun 22, 2010)

I asked about this product once. Prepare for the flaming of a lifetime..... I ended up not going with it because i didn't have a single person give me a positive on it. Does it work? Who the heck knows. If it does what it says and increases brood production that much then to me it would be worth it but I'll let somebody else be the guinea pig for now. As far as a treatment, i would agree with the others, yes it would be.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.caspianapiaries.com/index.php/39-our-latest-products/80-lorem-ipsum

"It is the only natural product known to cure A.F.B."
"5.0 Disease control"

"To make 50L of Caspian Solution......4g registered antibiotics AFB/EFB...Recommended dosage for fumigilan for Nosema/Amoeba"


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

I think I know this guy, he sold me a bridge.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

Want to make a nice laying worker hive? Feed a lot of royal jelly, then do some splits. You can guess how I found that out. Don't mess with the bees hormones/pheremones.


----------



## Mycroft Jones (Aug 22, 2015)

jadebees said:


> Want to make a nice laying worker hive? Feed a lot of royal jelly, then do some splits. You can guess how I found that out. Don't mess with the bees hormones/pheremones.


I'm a newbie to beekeeping. How did you find out?


----------

